# Japanese imported cars



## Chriscy47 (Apr 22, 2015)

We are considering purchasing a new to us car. Japanese imports look good value for money. If we return to the UK in a few years time will it be possible to take a Japanese import with us, or will there be problems?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Chriscy47 said:


> We are considering purchasing a new to us car. Japanese imports look good value for money. If we return to the UK in a few years time will it be possible to take a Japanese import with us, or will there be problems?


If the car is certified in one EU-country it is OK in all


----------



## Chriscy47 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Baywatch. That is good to know.

Has anyone got experience of purchasing a japaneses import and was it good or bad.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

One thing that could be a problem is the speedo , Jap imports are kmh , so you might need to get it changed to mph for the UK mot .

I have just bought one from a Paphos dealer and was very pleased with the service he gave .


----------



## Chriscy47 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks. We are looking in Paphos.


----------

